# Where do you make your products?



## Bret (Sep 6, 2007)

DH is fine with me using the kitchen to make candles and soap (so far). But I'd like to be able to move it to the basement eventually. I really don't want FO and stuff like that in my kitchen! 

So where do you guys make your products?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 6, 2007)

Well since I live in a fancy "Tin Castle"  I don't have much choice but to use my little kitchen, if someone has a problem with that, they can leave my little fortress and never return  :shock:


----------



## naturemama (Sep 6, 2007)

I work in the basement.  I'd like to do it in the kitchen because our basement gets so cold in the winter (even though its heated it just doesn't help my cold bones) but I have 3 children that I don't want in the area where I keep lye, etc...  I was lucky that I moved into a house with a semi finished basement and lots of cupboard space.  It makes for a good soap making area.    Aside from the cold


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a soaping room, but there is no sink or oven in there; that has to be done in the kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

My precious small kitchen.. is where I soap!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a pantry for all my supplies but they all end up in the kitchen anyway!


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a store front with a work shop. I just wish my shop had a kitchen though. I'm looking to relocate so maybe my next spot will have one.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Just in the kitchen. I live in an apartment, so I don't have alot of other options at this point.


----------

